# Does this sound like Patella Luxation?



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

Ryker is now 5 months old and has been favoring his hind right leg when he gets up from a nap . Is does not cause him any pain. I have stretched and and felt all down his leg and he is not in pain. He gets up and holds that leg up for a minute or 2 and then runs around on it like usual. He has been doing this for a couple of weeks. I thought his leg might just be stiff or falling asleep from laying on that side. He is going to the vet next week so I will know for sure. He had all of the genetic testing done and is from a reputable breeder.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have not heard lameness on first waking mentioned as a symptom of patella luxation, although it could be. I s he lame, or hop-skip-and-jump at other times? As you say, your vet will be able to tell you more, and it sounds as if it is the problem you have noticed it in the early stages, which is always a very good thing for the long term prognosis.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope that's not the case. We just switched to a new vet that's closer to our home so this new (highly recommended) vet gave Nickel a checkup yesterday just as she would for a new poodle puppy. She said everything's sound and strong. His groomer has extensive experience with poodles and he said Nickel's patella seemed perfect. So 2 vets plus an experienced groomer said Ryker's brother was fine and I haven't seen any sign on Nickel at all. Let's hope Ryker is fine. Don't worry too much for now and see what the vet says.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

At 5 months, it could just be growing pains. I'd ask your vet to be sure.


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

I also considered growing pains of some sort. He sprouted 2 inches in a 3-4 week span! He isn't lame on it he just hobbles around for a short time after he gets up. He runs around like a maniac after he stretches out for a minute. It makes me feels better that Nickel got the all clear. Hopefully he will outgrow whatever it is. I will let you know what the vet says. Thanks for the support!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi has a luxating patella in his right hind leg. His is mild, but we have an appointment to go see the orthopedic vet because he plays flyball. After lots of exercise, he occasionally will hold his back leg up after taking a nap. It almost seems like he is stiff and has to loosen up. The other thing he does all the time is hold the leg up when he runs down the steps, which hasn't been something I've found as a "classic" sign. 

Like FJM said do you notice he hop steps while running around or playing?? Thats more of the textbook sign of a luxating patella. With Kodi I didn't notice this until I really started looking for it. I noticed it more at flyball practice, and the stairs. 

I hope everything is ok with him and his knees are fine!


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

We don't have stairs but I will watch him next time we go somewhere with steps. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

I just had a dog diagnosed with Luxating Patella today. She is a Papillon/Crested mix - we think - she is a rescue I have had her for 4 years and she is 6 years old. She was lame at fist, then seemed stiff in the hind end. I took her to one vet 6 weeks ago who gave her a clean bill of health. After giving her Glucosamine and limited activity for a month, no change. Today she was diagnosed by another vet (different practice) as having a Grade 3-4 out of 4 Luxating Patella. This vet is a holistic vet who I have gone to many times and frankly trust more than the local one I went to first. This vet told me of a product which has a phycocyanin along with the Glucosamine which she has seen make a marked differnce. It is called Phycox - JC. Only available through vets, but $39 for 120 tablets. This dog is small and will get 1 tablet a day for a month then a 1/2 tab, so fairly affordable. Hmmm no website listed on the brochure or the bottle. It is made by Pharma Chemie Inc. Hope your kiddo is okay and just growing.


----------

